# propane tank in carport



## alaskajoe (Jun 15, 2020)

Can you put a 100 gallon propane tank in a carport?


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2020)

Any sides on the carport?

Is it attached to the house?

How far away from the house?


----------



## steveray (Jun 16, 2020)

I think NFPA 58 has some guidance for tanks under decks and similar structures....Hopefully upcodes or someone else starts bootlegging NFPA as well so at least it is fair....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 16, 2020)

See IFC Table 6104.3 and read the footnotes.


----------



## alaskajoe (Jun 16, 2020)

Front half (12')of parking area of carport is alcove type construction with residence above. Back half is posted with a covered exterior deck above. More than 50% of area is open on 3 sides. No openings within 10' feet of tank location. But are the vehicles considered a source of ignition?


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2020)

You might check this info against IFC, but should be about the same

https://www.sanjuanco.com/DocumentC...ment-10---Meeder-Ransome-letter-dated-6-20-17



Yes a car is a source of ignition


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 16, 2020)

Depends on how your state deals with LP gas. Here the state over sees and does permitting and inspections. Also here if less than 125 gallons there are not any set back requirements.

I would think a little logic would prevail and if in an impact prone placement that it would be moved or protected. Other than that here it would be ok.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 16, 2020)

If you read the table footnotes indicate 3-ft of clearance to openings. See IFC 312.

IFC 6107.4 addresses vehicles
IFC 6107.3 addresses combustibles 

Here the propane fillers want to be able to get to their tanks, and they set them. A smaller tank as you describe may be a owned by the resident. I have always seen the 125's out side and strapped. Most would not want to loose the carport space for their stuff! Americans have a lot of stuff!


----------

